
Facebook, for the sake of VR, get your shit together - shafyy
https://shafyy.com/post/facebook-get-your-shit-together/
======
core-questions
> The question is why does Facebook keep fucking up? I don’t think it’s
> because they’re inherently evil. I truly believe that Mark Zuckerberg is
> trying to do the right thing.

It's not about inherent evil in the malicious sense - it's about the fact that
Facebook is inherently incentivized to abuse user data to make money. They
literally cannot approach their business in any other way.

Why would you want such a company to have control over screens you strap to
your face? You've got to be an absolute rube to think that there's any way
this can go well for a privacy-minded individual.

> If Facebook wants to keep doing great things, they need to change their
> incentives

How could they possibly? The purpose of Facebook for users is to share and
consume information about each other's lives. This is free because Facebook
monetizes your personal data. If they started to charge for the service,
people would drop like flies and head to some competitor.

> Making money from selling headsets

Hell no. Their goal is going to be to get headsets down to the cheap commodity
price range and sell the most basic model at cost. The money is to be made
from having a captive audience strapped into VR via their platform, with full
control + full surveillance every step of the way.

Here's a better idea: just avoid VR entirely. It's not going to be good for
the species.

